# Suche Guide für Schwanberg und Friedrichsberg



## Yoshimura (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus Prichsenstadt und hab's nicht wirklich weit auf den Friedrichsberg oder Schwanberg. Trotzdem kenn ich mich da noch nicht so gut aus. Auf dem Schwanberg bin ich vll. 3x gefahren, Friedrichsberg in letzter Zeit immer öfter - aber halt immer nur den Panoramaweg bis Castell (welcher aber wirklich geil ist) 

Ich bin sicher es gibt noch viele geile versteckte Trails die ich nicht kenne und würds super finden, wenn mich ab und zu mal einer oder ne Gruppe aus der Gegend zum fahren auf den beiden "Hügeln" mitnimmt um mir bissl was zu zeigen.

Hoffentlich ergibt sich mal was... hab's satt immer allein zu fahren 

lg
Thomas


----------



## keffers (8. Juli 2012)

servus thomas, 

dann sind wir schon zwei. bin noch blutiger anfänger, aber schwanberg würd auch mal interessieren. am zabelstein solls ja auch paar gute stellen zum biken geben hab ich gehört.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sveni112 (30. September 2012)

Moin Thomas,

eine unserer Friedrichsberg runden haben wir ja schon zusammen hinter uns  Ich würd dir gern noch mehr zeigen nur darf ich dieses Jahr definitiv kein MTB mehr fahren nach meinem Unfall und muss nächstes Jahr erstmal wieder Langsam anfangen 
Aber ab März nächstes Jahr darf ich hoffentlich wieder ins Gelände und bin soweit fit, dass wir mal die ganz große tour über Ilmbach bzw. von Abtswind bis Iphofen fahren können 

Mfg Sven


----------



## Yoshimura (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja Sven, so machen wir das  

Schade das du erst wieder im März startklar bist .... gegen die eine oder ander Winter-Tour hätt ich auch nichts 

Man sieht sich... sers


----------



## Rückenwindraser (2. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt auch ein paar schöne Trails Richtung Ruine Speckfeld und wieder zurück!


----------



## Yoshimura (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja die Ruine haben wir auch schon entdeckt und ab und zu in den Rückweg von unserer Schwanberg-Tour eingebaut. Der Trail von der Ruine bis kurz vor Birklingen ist toll...


----------



## mocka-rocka7 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hey!
Am Samastag treffen sich immer einige Leute in Iphofen für Touren am Schwanberg.
Niveau Fortgeschrittene aufwärts, aber jeder ist wilkommen.

Bei Interesse kann ich gern noch ein par Infos gebenn

Grüße


----------

